# Unscrewing Creative SBS 245??



## superboysahil (Aug 14, 2011)

I want to open up creative SBS 245 speakers but cannot find the screws... can any1 tell me how can i do it?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 14, 2011)

why you want to open it?If you don't have any knowledge about the hardware then it is not recommended to open it.


----------



## superboysahil (Aug 14, 2011)

out of curiosity... i don't use it much so why the hell i stop myself... also i can treat it as a piggy bang and hammer it... but i'm not stupid... I'm an engg student nd it urges me to split it properly...


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 14, 2011)

then good luck with your experiment.i think it could be somewhere beneath the sponge stickers or any other stickers.


----------



## superboysahil (Aug 14, 2011)

nope not there....


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 15, 2011)

superboysahil said:


> nope not there....



Please refer to corresponding user guide/ manual.



superboysahil said:


> out of curiosity... i don't use it much so why the hell i stop myself... also i can treat it as a piggy bang and hammer it... but i'm not stupid... I'm an engg student nd it urges me to split it properly...



Do that only if your speaker is out of warranty period. otherwise you will lose your warranty on your hardware.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 16, 2011)

u need to pull out the front dust filters to access the speakers screw but removing the screws may hamper the warranty as well as the sound quality also there is nothing much that u can discover in there


----------



## superboysahil (Aug 17, 2011)

well its not discovering as such... the ON/OFF button has some problem.. it doesn't clings to ON position... i just want to rectify that... and yeah.. warrant is void too... anyways... thank you...


----------

